# Battle Foam announce X-Board Travel Display



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> As you may have heard we have been working very hard over the past year on a top secret project. Well, here it is. It’s the Battle Foam X-Board Travel Display. This is the industry’s first modular travel display board that will allow gamers to show off their armies while on the road. This plastic injection molded board is build like a tank and comes fully textured ready for dry brushing and flocking.
> 
> The most exciting part about the X-Board is that it comes completely apart and makes for easy airport travel. The board measures 24″ x 18″ when assembled but breaks down to half that size while on the go. One other great feature is that the X-Board works for any game system. Regardless if you play 40k, Fantasy, Warmachine, Hordes, FOW, or any other miniature game.
> 
> The X-Board will be available in the next couple of months and will completely change the way people display their armies. Look for more information in the next several weeks.


Although anyone can make a display base for their army, this looks worthwhile as it's compact when unassembled and light weight, making it perfect for travel which is what they've designed it for.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks wicked. I've been thinking of making a display board for some time, so this may be a worht while investment :biggrin:


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

do we know how much these will cost? thinking about a 24" x 36" travel board for small 40k games.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This board is for displaying your armies at tournements ect. Not for gaming :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like a great product but im kinda left scratching my head as to how it ever got made? the idea of owning a display board never crossed my mind let alone a portable one?
would be nice if battle foam made a competitor for the GW battle board at a significantly lower price, i would love to own a modular plastic game board but GW are taking the piss with the battle boards price even at trade price i wont buy it.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF?!?! Am I reading this right - this is to display your models as you travel? Why?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I was all for a travel board but this is beyond usless... imo. :shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It looks compact, which is a point in its favor. Depending on the price point on it, it might be worthwhile.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> WTF?!?! Am I reading this right - this is to display your models as you travel?  Why?


Again, to use as a display board for tournements :biggrin: It's handy because it's compact and easy to take with you to an event.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it looks awsome! i just hope it does not cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

You could probably magnetise it for travel 40k

Travel 40k = using epic scale figures and replacing inches directly with cm. Our original idea was a cork board and mounting the figures on cutoff notice board pins.

Sadly an old idea and very little epic available these days so its time may have passed ;p


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

This is their top secret product of super secrecy? Um... Yeah. I can really see how this will change the face of gaming forever.

/sarcasm

I thought the whole idea of making a display board was to really really customise it for your army, so you can win more points in the "Painting" section of a tournament. If that is true, aren't tournament organisers going to penalise people who turn up with a pre-built board that they bought from a company? Doesn't that render the whole exercise pointless?

On a side note, I wish Battlefoam would spend less time making random stuff like this and more time making sure that their trays actually hold the models they say they will. Their 40k infantry tray is too small for -any- Eldar infantryman unless you're willing to put a lot of pressure on the head joint, and catagorically won't fit any Banshees at all. The tray itself is also an inch too small so it actually rattles around in the case unless you pad it with something. The foam itself is lovely, I just wish they would consider that people don't always play Marines or Guardsmen and actually measure the tray to fit the case.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

A display board for tournaments? That just seems so very pretentious. I would have a good chuckle when the player with the fancy display of his army before his games gets wrecked.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> I think it looks awsome! i just hope it does not cost an arm and a leg.


Well, if it does, i have a spare of each on the left side of my body.


----------



## bossowar (Feb 24, 2010)

This is their top secret product of super secrecy? Um... Yeah. I can really see how this will change the face of gaming forever.

/sarcasm


The hype this is generating on all the forums is astonishing. The brains behind the operation is shooting from the hip.


----------

